# Dropped 16-35L II



## paolo80 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's the first time I damage my equipment and I was wondering how much it would cost to replace the filter thread of the 16-35L.
The lens works just fine, but the thread got bent a little and it prevents the installation of filters.
I contacted Canon, but they cannot tell an average price...

Thank you!


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 12, 2013)

paolo80 said:


> It's the first time I damage my equipment and I was wondering how much it would cost to replace the filter thread of the 16-35L.
> The lens works just fine, but the thread got bent a little and it prevents the installation of filters.
> I contacted Canon, but they cannot tell an average price...
> 
> Thank you!


Canon generally charges a standard rate based on the cost of the equipment - and it is really annoying they won't provide any pricing info. I'd expect it to be somewhere between $100-300 based on my lens repair experience. Sorry. Hopefully someone else can give you better news if they've had a similar repair.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 12, 2013)

This post hurts my heart.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 12, 2013)

Count yourself lucky, I did this to my MkI years ago when it was only a few months old.

It was repaired on the fixed price repair scheme for $240 odd, but that was a few years ago. Don't worry Canon will fix it for a reasonable amount. When you get it back make sure you do a comprehensive element alignment test, repairs come with six months warranty so make sure it is 100% on its return.

It seems to be a fad to denigrate people who test their gear and shoot test targets etc, but my personal experience has born out that testing shows up other problems and issues, and if your gear is off your images are going to be off too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> It seems to be a fad to denigrate people who test their gear and shoot test targets etc, but my personal experience has born out that testing shows up other problems and issues, and if your gear is off your images are going to be off too.


What do you do, stay up late at night taking a whole bunch of shots of stuff taped to a wall? Geek!! Oh, wait a minute... ;D


----------



## WillT (Dec 16, 2013)

Do you have a real need for a filter on this lens? Every filter I have tried in the 82mm range has really impacted image quality.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 16, 2013)

WillT said:


> Do you have a real need for a filter on this lens? Every filter I have tried in the 82mm range has really impacted image quality.



The B+W XS-Pro Clear 007M is quite excellent at 82mm if you just want protection/ease of cleaning:
http://www.amazon.com/82mm-XS-Pro-Clear-Multi-Resistant-Coating/dp/B004OR15LS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1387164491&sr=8-3&keywords=b%2Bw+82mm


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be a fad to denigrate people who test their gear and shoot test targets etc, but my personal experience has born out that testing shows up other problems and issues, and if your gear is off your images are going to be off too.
> ...



;D They laugh at us but we know they hear what we say............


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Dec 16, 2013)

I got the zoom-Ring and lensmount section exchanged on mine last year for about 140€.
( It hat a bad time coliding with a marmot table breaking out a piece of it )


----------



## twdi (Dec 16, 2013)

Of bit off topic but suppose this lens cannot be repaired, would you then buy it again?
Or could you go for the 17-40 due to the lower price?


----------

